# Favorite Wagner Ring Cycle Video



## Valjuan (Dec 9, 2016)

A project I'm about to embark on (after finals!) is a complete viewing of the Ring Cycle. The version I'll be enjoying is the famous Met one with the moving stage apparatus. I've listened to the entirety before (SOLTI) but never have watched it. I find it to be one of the most awe-inspiring works of art ever created. I am curious what are your favorite video recorded versions of it?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would go with any MET DVD conducted by James Levine.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Ring Cycle I have is the one from Bayreuth conducted by Barenboim and produced by Kupfer. Pretty well sung on the whole and imaginative (if rather dark) staging.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I prefer the Patrice Chereau/Pierre Boulez version, from the Bayreuth Festival in 1980.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Depends on what kind of staging you want. 

If you want a more traditional staging then as hpowders mentioned I would go with one of Levine's video cycles. If you want something more modern and bizarre then Barenboim would be an option. I personally like the Pierre Boulez DVD's myself which is sort of in between for staging. It was odd in that it had more of an industrial revolution staging but it still has a lot of traditional elements.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I am also partial to the the Boulez/Chéreau recordings.

If you want the most traditional staging, go with the Levine/Met productions from the 90's. They're a bit too literal and Disney-on-ice for my taste but certainly closer to what one would have seen 100 years ago.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> I am also partial to the the Boulez/Chéreau recordings.
> 
> If you want the most traditional staging, go with the Levine/Met productions from the 90's. They're a bit too literal and Disney-on-ice for my taste but certainly closer to what one would have seen 100 years ago.


I add my +1 to this.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

I too, admire the Boulez/Chéreau Ring. Chéreau brought a fresh perspective to the drama, with innovative staging and involving direction; while Boulez' clarity of sound did the same for the music. Unfortunately, however, Wagner singing was by this time in decline; a trend which has continued to this day.


----------



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

The Met bluray with Kaufmann, Terfel signing and Levine conducting (at least he's conducting the first two)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

rojaba said:


> The Met bluray with Kaufmann, Terfel signing and Levine conducting (at least he's conducting the first two)


This is good to, however if I could only have one Levine, I go for the first. More traditional.


----------



## Valjuan (Dec 9, 2016)

This is all very helpful. I think my next viewing will be of the Boulez. Looks very interesting.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Valjuan said:


> This is all very helpful. I think my next viewing will be of the Boulez. Looks very interesting.


It certainly is. You won't be disappointed.


----------

